# Is Pine wood bad for rats?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I know that pine and cedar shavings are really bad, but what about solid natural wood? I'm making a climbing tree for my rat's free range area and I didn't use any pine or cedar just to be safe, but I'm wondering for future use. I've read some stuff that says it is only the shavings that are bad, but does anyone know for sure?


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I think it should be avoided. Phenols and aromatic hydrocarbons are present in the wood no matter what, they just don't magically appear when it's shredded up.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

And don't use pressure-treated wood either. 

Pressure treated wood contains arsenic, AKA: rat poison.

Hardwoods are ok from what I understand.

Particle board, press-board, OSB (oriented strand board) or plywood is also bad because it's held together with glue.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------

